# Aftermarket Headlight help/opinion



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone have any good recommendations on aftermarket headlights ? I have bought and returned two sets now because you cant see more than 20 feet at night with them. Bought both pair from ebay and neither set had adjusters to raise and lower the beam. I had to cut around the mounting area to fit them in (advertised as bolt on) , so now the stock lights wont go back in. 2001 f250 any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

Have you verified that you have 12 volts at the headlight plugs? Age and other issues can drop the voltage enough that it makes a big difference in brightness.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

We do a couple brands. Feel free to drop me an email.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Look up Plashlights .. That have a plug and play LED bright as s***


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

its defiantly a design flaw in the headlights I bought, I checked the volts and its good. After reading the reviews most every buyer complained about poor performance. Lesson learned, read reviews first....I looked at plashlights but did not see any headlight's just fog/off road style. Yellowskeeter I will give you a call Monday. Thanks guys.


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Ck with Certifit parts. Their located just off McCarty and 610. Bought some for my wife's Camery cause they were all hazy and she was getting grouchier. Priced right and fit perfect, with bulbs. Can almost get a tan now, lol. My hearing is better too. They'll give you a price and let you know if their in stock. Just give them the info on your truck. Good luck.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Contact Lifetime Led's. They have a replacement LED bulb that will work. 

If you want projectors then get on powerstroke.org and search the projector threads. There is a guy that does them on there.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

They have them .. Under replacement headlights


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks od , will,do.


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

Calphil I only saw the eight inch round headlights on there website, none for f250. I will check again though.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

I have them on my f150


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I had the regular led bulbs in my F250 and F350, they were pretty good. I decided to upgrade to the Super Bright LED bulbs and I can say they are junk. I am not pleased with them at all. The light pattern is terrible and there are patches in the light pattern that are black. With no ability the rotate or adjust the light I am sending these back. 

I'd look at VLED's as well since they are 100% adjustable. If they don't have what you need then contact Retrosolutions for their 'capped' HID kit.


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

DSL_PWR that's exactly the problem I'm having, the dark shadows and voids in the light pattern even with upgraded bulbs.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Reeltexan said:


> DSL_PWR that's exactly the problem I'm having, the dark shadows and voids in the light pattern even with upgraded bulbs.


Supposedly you can heat up the glue surrounding the bulb and rotate it in order to make the LED's shine into the reflector at a different angle and fix the light pattern. I told them I wasn't doing that, not for what I paid for them.

I am getting a set of capped HID's for now but, I am going to try the VLED LMX bulbs as they are 100% adjustable. Just have to the find the correct positioning in order to get the best light output.


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

no kidding, way to much money to have to fix them your self. I am way to scared of putting HID's in these Chinese made headlights, I'm sure it would melt the lens going down the road. (from what I have read)


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I did a bunch of research last night and it seems people are all over the place on positioning for led bulbs. Some say the drivers side needs to be at 9/10 and the passenger side at 2/3. Others say 12/6 on both sides but that creates a shadow pattern and pushes light up in the air for no reason. The company tech people are not even in agreement on what is the proper alignment. 

I'd also consider the Philips X-treme Power bulbs. They are supposed to be good drop in replacements.


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

Spent most of the morning on the phone with different companies explaining what was going on with my headlights. I/we decided that even adding plashlight LED bulbs or other high intensity bulbs would not fix the dim dark areas of the light pattern and would probably make it worse.(due to design flaws in the headlight) Plashlighs don't make full headlights just bulbs unless you have a jeep that takes a round seven inch headlight. So that was a no go. Waiting to hear back from a company in Pasadena that builds headlights.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

RT, why don't you call CT Performance 775-835-3569

See if he can build you a set of projectors...


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

will do.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The issue is that the stock reflectors aren't designed for LEDs. So you get bad light diffusion and it can also blind oncoming drivers. All that light has to go somewhere, and if it's not going to the road...

Dodges and Toyotas seems to be especially bad, but I've had a few lifted SDs with aftermarket LEDs blind me pretty good. Not cool.

If you are going to do it, buy complete units that are engineered as LED.


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

Gottagofishin said:


> The issue is that the stock reflectors aren't designed for LEDs. So you get bad light diffusion and it can also blind oncoming drivers. All that light has to go somewhere, and if it's not going to the road...
> 
> Dodges and Toyotas seems to be especially bad, but I've had a few lifted SDs with aftermarket LEDs blind me pretty good. Not cool.
> 
> If you are going to do it, buy complete units that are engineered as LED.


Trust me its not a LED issue with my truck, I haven't put any on it, just been considering it. It's a bad deflector design with the aftermarket headlight units it self. I couldn't blind you with my bright's on from ten feet away. At this point I may have to try and reinstall OEM ugly headlights again just so I can see at night again.:headknock


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Went with the spyder projectors onthe dodge 3500. The oem ones were cracking and yellowing. The new ones had less out put than the oem. But i read that and was wanting to go hid anyway. So i bought a set of diode dynamic hids in H1 and it was brighter but the projectors were such **** that light went everywhere, even above the cut off line. So after ton of research i bought some mini h1 projectors and removed the old ones and installed the new ones. 1,000x's better. Alot of work and cussing and even though i ended up with what i wanted i wish i just bought a replacement set of oem, which i did on our f150.

The pic below shows the projectors that came with the lights(right side) vs the new mini h1's (leftside)


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice, my headlights wouldn't light up that small blue pool by the porch or the porch. I will search those and see if I can find some for my f250. Thanks muney.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Please post up what you end up w/ and if you're happy w/ the end results. I'm in the same boat and need to replace my headlights on my 00' F250


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

will do westend1. still working on it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

A retro fitted oem would be the best of both worlds.

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/complete-retrofit-kits/application-specific.html


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Any updates? Did you find a set that you were satisfied w/?


----------

